# Thought I was goning to build a Gaming Computer



## Noobie21

I am very lost and need help. I was thinking that I would try to make myself a nice lil custom gaming computer. But I started to look at some of the topics on motherboards and such and realized that I dont understand half of the lingo or understand a lot about the computer parts. I was wondering if there is any person out there who could help me out with building my comp. I just wana know what parts would be good and I am only 14 so I am on a *veeeeery low budget*  . Please help thanks.


----------



## Echo_

give us a budget


----------



## Noobie21

Hmm must be less than 800


----------



## Geoff

It all depends on what you want to get, for under $800 you can get a fairly good system, but it probably wouoldnt be a really nice gaming machine.  Its not that difficult to build a computer.  For example, lets say you want to get a Pentium 4 2.4Ghz processor, most likely it will be a socket 478, then look for a mid-size motherboard that supports socket 478, then your processor and motherboard will be compatible.  Then look for a motherboard that supports EIDE (they all have that) so you can plug your DVD Drives and Hard Drives into your motherboard.  The case should be a mid-tower so you can easily add the parts to the computer and then you motherboard and case will be compatible.  The rest is pretty simple, the most difficult part is choosing a motherboard and processor.  

So remember these facts to build your own computer easily:

Motherboard should be a mid-ATX with socket 478 and EIDE
Processor should be a Pentium (you should get a Pentium with at least 2.2Ghz) socket 478
Case should be a full or mid-size to support your motherboard
Then choose the drives and hardrives you want.
Also remember that your motherboard should support DDR ram, then select your ram and make sure that your motherboard supports it. (DDR333 should be compatible with your mobo)  

To get an idea for the price of this computer, go to www.newegg.com and add every part and it tells you the price.  For your price range, this is what you should expect:

Motherboard that supports at least 2GB of ram 
Pentium 4 2.4/2.8Ghz
DVD-ROM
CD-RW Drive
Floppy
512MB DDR Ram
at least an 80GB hard drive.

P.S. Also make sure that you buy fans (most likely 80mm), cables, and make sure your case has a power supply or get one seperatly.
**If you dont understand what i just wrote, you should not make your own computer form scratch, either buy one form a retailer or go to a PC configurator (www.cyberpower.com is good) and select the parts.  Hope i've been some help


----------



## jesbax

if you want to save some money get a barebones kits.  they come with a case, mobo, and psu.  They can very what else they have or don't have this is good way to save money.  and spend in other spots like memory, monitor, mouse and keyboard, hdds, cd-roms cd-rws, dvd-rw, dvd rom, will you get the picture.  this is one of the web sites  out there.  http://www.baber.com/barebone-computers/barebone-cpu.htm


----------



## Echo_

those are rip offs imo 600 dollars for a celeron or low end p4...


----------



## Noobie21

Thank you all for you input but I have a question would it be more worth my time to buy a new dell for 389 bucks that comes with....

Pentium 4 processor 2.80Ghz 1Mb L2 Cache 533Mhz FSB
Windows Xp
80 GB (7200 RPM) Hard Drive
512 MB Shared DDR SDRAM
48x CD Burner

and then just upgrade the graphic's card becuase I already have a monitor keyboard& mouse and a speaker system?

Or should I buy these parts? http://secure.newegg.com/app/ShoppingCart.asp


----------



## Rambo

> Or should I buy these parts? http://secure.newegg.com/app/ShoppingCart.asp



Ermmm, that link doesn't work......


----------



## Geoff

for only $389 i would deffinetely go with the dell and upgrade the video, with those specs thats a great deal.  Just make sure to upgrade the video and maybe the hard drive if you want to store a lot of games/music/videos on your computer.  If you go to www.newegg.com you can get parts really cheap. Hope this helped.


----------



## Noobie21

k how bout these
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=11-147-008&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=27-106-939&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=22-144-122&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=20-144-104&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=13-157-040&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=19-116-142&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE


----------



## Praetor

Would be much better to not get stupidly-expensive-RAM in favor of a better system  (i.e., mobo and proc)


----------



## tomprice43

well it u should probably get a amd if you looking for gaming, if your on a low budget get a socket 754, probably athlon 64 2800


----------



## money_man

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> It all depends on what you want to get, for under $800 you can get a fairly good system, but it probably wouoldnt be a really nice gaming machine.  Its not that difficult to build a computer.  For example, lets say you want to get a Pentium 4 2.4Ghz processor, most likely it will be a socket 478, then look for a mid-size motherboard that supports socket 478, then your processor and motherboard will be compatible.  Then look for a motherboard that supports EIDE (they all have that) so you can plug your DVD Drives and Hard Drives into your motherboard.  The case should be a mid-tower so you can easily add the parts to the computer and then you motherboard and case will be compatible.  The rest is pretty simple, the most difficult part is choosing a motherboard and processor.
> 
> So remember these facts to build your own computer easily:
> 
> Motherboard should be a mid-ATX with socket 478 and EIDE
> Processor should be a Pentium (you should get a Pentium with at least 2.2Ghz) socket 478
> Case should be a full or mid-size to support your motherboard
> Then choose the drives and hardrives you want.
> Also remember that your motherboard should support DDR ram, then select your ram and make sure that your motherboard supports it. (DDR333 should be compatible with your mobo)
> 
> To get an idea for the price of this computer, go to www.newegg.com and add every part and it tells you the price.  For your price range, this is what you should expect:
> 
> Motherboard that supports at least 2GB of ram
> Pentium 4 2.4/2.8Ghz
> DVD-ROM
> CD-RW Drive
> Floppy
> 512MB DDR Ram
> at least an 80GB hard drive.
> 
> P.S. Also make sure that you buy fans (most likely 80mm), cables, and make sure your case has a power supply or get one seperatly.
> **If you dont understand what i just wrote, you should not make your own computer form scratch, either buy one form a retailer or go to a PC configurator (www.cyberpower.com is good) and select the parts.  Hope i've been some help




you do realize he wantst o make a gaming computer right??? If its gaming you dont want anything less then a p4 2.6ghz and you almost 100% want to go with AMD athlon 64 because they play games much much better than p4


----------



## mgoldb2

Noobie21 said:
			
		

> would it be more worth my time to buy a new dell for 389 bucks that comes with....
> 
> Pentium 4 processor 2.80Ghz 1Mb L2 Cache 533Mhz FSB
> Windows Xp
> 80 GB (7200 RPM) Hard Drive
> 512 MB Shared DDR SDRAM
> 48x CD Burner
> 
> and then just upgrade the graphic's card becuase I already have a monitor keyboard& mouse and a speaker system?



If that a dimension 3000 you might have trouble upgrading the graphic card since am pretty sure dimension 3000 dont have agp or pci-e slots.


----------



## tomprice43

money_man said:
			
		

> you do realize he wantst o make a gaming computer right??? If its gaming you dont want anything less then a p4 2.6ghz and you almost 100% want to go with AMD athlon 64 because they play games much much better than p4



definatly an AMD


----------



## MDofPC

We can build a gamming computer for you to your specs and save you the hassle.  In most cases we can even beat the price of building your own computer.  All of our computers are custom built and include a 1 year warranty.  So if you want a gamming computer but dont want the hassle of trying to build it yourself, take a look at what we have to offer.

http://www.mdofpc.com/onlinestore/computer-packages-c-656.html


----------



## soccerdude

Basically do what ever you want but I am just going to recomend you two sites that make and build computers mostly for gaming.  Here are the two sites: 

http://www.ibuypower.com/mall/lobby.htm

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/Default.asp

The only thing I would probably change is the ram since they put 512MB of ram I would change that go 1 GB of ram.


----------



## bilbus

if you get a dell make sure it has a pciexpress slot. Some dells only have PCI and not even a AGP


----------

